# What would you do? Norethisterone & fertility?



## Anon-E-Mouse

My dilemma may seem a little trivial compared with some of the other posts so I do apologise in advance.

We have booked a holiday abroad (having not had one for several years) & I have just realised that my period will be arrive during it ...damn, damn, damn (unless we conceive before then, fingers crossed!).

I have very regular periods but they are heavy since the birth of my darling daughter.  We have been trying to conceive naturally for the last year with no success & I am currently having accupuncture, as I feel this helped prepare my body when I fell pregnant with my daughter.

My GP has said I could take a progesterone drug called norethisterone to delay my period (take 3 tablets a day starting 3 days before period due & then stop after my holiday of 7 days).  I am in such a quandry about what to do as I do not take medication unless absolutely necessary, since the drug is hormone based it could upset my very regular cycle & all of the good work of my accupuncture. On the other hand the thought of having a much needed holiday with the stress of leakage, strings popping out & embarassment is stressing me out.  I am considering using a 'mooncup' but will need to practise witht his before then.

Does anyone know if Norethisterone has any adverse effects on fertility?

I would hate to think I had done something which lowered my chacnes of conceiving another baby.

Any advise would be appreciated.

Best wishes


----------



## nostalgicsam

Hi   
norethisterone is used for many reasons related to irregular and havey periods and is beneficial in releiving heavy bleeding, it cannot be taken when ttc but it does help with heavey bleeding and used for a short period will provide you some releif and not affect your chances of ttc in the future, it is like a stronger version of a pill, which you may also consider? I will add tho don't be scared of my sig (hence my knowing about norethisterone) do you/your gp know why your periods are heavier since the birth of your daughter? have they suggested a d&c or anything else that may help you? sorry if this isn't useful    
Sam


----------



## Anon-E-Mouse

Thank you for your reply & it is useful. I am not scared by your sig, rather I feel humbled & also a bit silly for posting on this particular board.
Sage advice about finding out why my periods are heavy - my GP has not really followed that up & to be honest I have not pursued this further. I am fed up 'of accidents' which I never had prior to the birth of my daughter. I was wondering if it was due to my pelvic floor being weaker too.

Take care
x


----------



## nostalgicsam

Don't feel silly x Not sure about pelvic floor involvement? do thin k you shold pursue your gp though re reasons for heavy periods and do think about taking the northisterone as it really does help, I spent years suffering really bad bleeding, and although mine turned into cancer a couple of yrs prior to the diagnosis nirthisterone really helped me HUGS
Sam


----------



## elinor

Hi there Anon-e-mouse!
just to say I have had a couple of IVFs when they have prescribed 5 days of norethisterone at the start to give your system a rest from hormones etc, before kick-starting it again (with femara/letrazole), so i wouldn't worry too much about it messing with your system. The IVFs didn't work, but my cycle stayed pretty much regular (a few days out because of the 5 days I'd been on the norethisterone), and I went on to get a biochemical 3 months later, then BFP doing IUI 5 months after that (  miscarriage at 10 weeks...). So, it clearly _shouldn't_ affect future ttc. but follow up on why periods have changed so much after birth of little one. Acupuncture helped me with mine (pains, pms etc) - but I still get flooding now and then and can relate to wanting to avoid it on holiday!
Good luck and happy holidays!
Elinor x


----------



## Anon-E-Mouse

Thank you for your replies.
After a managable period this week & have decided to 'risk' it & justy see how i get on, on holiday.  I have however booked an appt to discuss other issues with my GP. 

Take care


----------



## 41 and left it too late?

Hi I am lurking on this board as over 40 and starting IVF.
Just a suggestion of a non hormonal 'cure' for heavy bleeding, maybe your Dr could prescribe tranexamic acid? I have used this and its worked for me - it deals with bleeding rather than the hormonal issues that cause it. You take it 2 or 3 times a day from the start of bleeding. It doesn't relieve pain, you will need painkillers if you usually take them but stops flooding and heavy bleeding. Maybe it would at least see you through your holiday after which you need to investigate the cause.

I think I read tranexamic acid is going to be available over the counter shortly so you may already be able to get from your pharmacy?

Good Luck, Cheeky68 x


----------



## Hope297

I take tranexamic acid as well - miracle stuff it transforms my life during af time from hell to being avle to carry on as normal! 

I was also given noristherone once as an emergency as I was bleeding too much and feeling faint and had no impact on my cycles afterwards.


----------

